# Rollei 4x5 Infrared development time???



## Cowtown CJ (Feb 14, 2009)

I have used Rollei 35mm infrared before and love it but I got some 4x5 sheet film and now I'm kinda lost. Freestyle, where I bought the film, says that it is 400 iso but the box says it is 64 iso when you use an R72 filter but should be developed as thought it was shot at 200 iso. Thats all well and good, but the development times on the box are for D76 developer; the photolab at school only has HC-110. Does anybody now the proper development time for rollei's 4x5 film in HC-110? I've looked on the massive dev chart at digitaltruth but the only info for rollei IR film is for 120. I don't have a lot of money this semester so I don't want to waste a lot of film figuring out the development time.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JC1220 (Feb 17, 2009)

The times should not be too different, if anything add a stop the first time around

Any time given is really just a starting point and you will need to determine your correct exposure/development processs regardless.


The Massive Dev Chart: B/W Film Development Times, Processing Data


----------

